# HOW do you do this?!>:(



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm really aggravated with these people & I need help I'm figuring out what to do.. 
This is the story. 

About 5 years ago, in Sanford, these people bought a bunch of goats to put on land to clear it. A bunch died off & when one dies they replace it with another. 
It's usually boers and nubians. 
I've gone up to the fence & tried to give them some feed and stuff but most are skittish. 
They are all SO sick & skinny. I tear up every time I go by there. 
I took a video of the goats that are there now & screen shotted them to get a picture. 
It doesn't show very well how the goats look. 

I really want to do something about it but don't know what to do.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Have you tried talking to the owners? Asking them if you can help worm them or do stuff with the goats? 

If you can't give help directly maybe call the ASPCA?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

The thing is, they don't live on the property & I never see anyone there. 
It says Seminole farms but when I google it, I don't get what I believe is them. 
I also don't think they have grain ever or have water. They have a lake that I see them drink from. 

I would call the ASPCA BUT, they are right down the road and see them all the time. 
Everyone thinks it's "so cool that they have goats!" 
Big no one realizes they are malnourished & not being cared for properly.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd contact ASPCA, or your local sheriff. Explain the situation to the sheriff and see if they can go out and take a look for themselves.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> I'd contact ASPCA, or your local sheriff. Explain the situation to the sheriff and see if they can go out and take a look for themselves.


Alright. 
I never thought of talkin to the police. 
I know some officers too


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

It makes me sad to here this, but I would talk with authorities and your veterinarian. Maybe have the vet come out and evaluate the goats and that way the police can have a "professional" opinion on them. Not saying they won't believe you, but it may happen.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Last year I would pass by these 2 pretty horses. And every time they started looking worse and worse. I watched them waste away for a few months until I couldn't take it any more and it was obvious that the owners weren't caring for them or doing anything to help them. I tried to call animal control but found out that my county doesn't have one only a city dog shelter and they said they couldn't do anything .which was very frustrating. So I called the county sheriffs department. A couple days later I just happened to be driving by at the exact moment to see the police and a horse trailer . They were loading them up and took them from the owners. I was so happy because I really didn't think they were gonna do anything about it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The problem is people are not educated about goats...to many people, a goat is a tin can garbage eating machine who needs little to no care..it would be nice to figure out how to get the word out they are so much more..if they would simply worm them and toss a bale of alfalfa a couple of times a week at least and provide a clean water source, UGH....its so sad

A agree..call the sheriff ..see what can be done


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, most places the livestock fall under the Sheriff's Department not the Animal Shelter.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you guys!! 

I'm not quite sure about Seminole county (where te goats are at) but in volusia county (where I live)..... I'm about 5 min away from them. 
There are no livestock places that rescue. In Seminole there might be. 
I know occasionally they take in a goat or a pot belly pig at the Seminole county animal shelter. 

I will talk to a sheriff. 

I don't know how someone could just not care. :/ 
Breaks my heart..

One thing I forgot to mention- they have babies all the time. But I have NO idea where the babies go.. They just disappear within usually a weeks time..:/


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Did you call?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I tried talking to someone about it & they're were like "it doesn't matter, the goats aren't yours."


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Lol that's their opinion, but why would they care if you took them all and brought them here (; they're not theirs. Lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Lol that's their opinion, but why would they care if you took them all and brought them here (; they're not theirs. Lol


Lol that's true!!!!(;


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I never saw this thread before; that's awful! So sorry. Right on our road, there are these sheep, and I hate to look at them.  it's basically the same situation. I never see people there, no grain or anything. I can't see a water trough from the road, but there must be one somewhere, though I'd be willing to bet it's filthy.There's a ram in there with ONE huge horn- I've seen him, he has to have his head pulled down on one side all the time.
The poor things are alway skinny, (they have babies once a year i think) and I've never seen a human there. They occasionally have a new round bale in there to eat, but it always looks old and possibly moldy. It's the saddest thing, and they're right at the edge of town, I mean, there's an intersection RIGHT there, and nobody has of one anything. I've always felt bad about them, it i don't know anything about sheep, so I couldn't be sure they were really mistreated. 
Lately I've been thinking ill try to find out who owns them, and see if I can't get my dad to call them or something. If only we had somewhere to put them, I would want to buy them.
It's so sad, and hard to know what to do.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I haven't had ANY luck in helping them. 

No info on who owns them, the cops won't help me, I called a vets office and they said they can't do anything. 
It's endless here. No one has any answers!:/ 
Maybe ill go "borrow" the babies when they kid. Lol 
You'll see the babies for a few days then they're gone.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

So sad, sorry. :/ I think I would steal babies, lol!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I know farmers who have the survive or not mode of thinking...they need brush to be cleaned up and if coyotes pick them off one by one they just get more from the sale barn..Most likely the kids being born are coyote dinners ..I just dont see what you can do legally at this point...They do belong to them regarless. Its not illegal to run live stock...and its not illegal not to feed them additional hay or grain or minerals...they will find they have pasture and Im sure a water source..so they are considered fed and watered..It is frustrating to say the least...Im sorry youhave to see them day in and day out..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Cathy! 

A lady that lives 30 seconds from them says the babies sometimes go through the fence like RIGHT at the road onto county property. 
So, I could hang out a while and wait for them to do that? Maybe then I could help the babies. 
I feel HORRIBLE!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww....that sucks. it's like that here too....but people TIE THEM OUT in the heat, with no water. unfortunately, you can't save them all.

BUT good news is if a baby wanders on to the road, you can (try to) grab them and save that one. if anyone asks, you "found" a stray goat on the road that you saved from being run over....


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

The thing is no one is going to ask  lol 

They know I have new goats every month so they just say "ah new goat. Cool!"  
But yeah, I found a goat on the side of the road. Awesome!! 
The poor babies though.... There's like a 2% chance of them living


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Be careful not to bring CAE or CL to your other babies


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll be careful!! lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

good point lovemykidds. don't want to bring in sick goats to your herd...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I've thought about that. I have crates that are quarantine crates. I'd do that and test em. 
Of course watch them also.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would also be concerned about Johnes. I'd keep them separated from your herd for awhile, so you can test for everything ... fecal test for Johnes when they're older and all that.  I would change your shoes between pens.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree ..be careful...they could be perfectly fine..but just take steps to protect your herd...Stock up on colostrum and goats milk from any one near who can spare it, bottle supplies and meds you might need just for them....build a pen just for them..an area safe from harm but also away from your herd..be sure there are no shared fences. have a pair of slip on rubber shoes ready at the gate...slip them on when going in..


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you call your local Farm Bureau? Or the local paper, tv news, etc? Write a letter to the editor of 
the paper- play on people's sympathies. The poor, skinny goats, etc. Poor babies getting torn apart and
eaten by coyotes- really put in the emotions! Then write an informative piece about goats, how they are
much more than a tin can eating billy goat. (Boy I get furious when people think goats are like that!)
Look on the tax records, should be online- they should list the owners of the property and a phone number. (along with a mailing address)
Good Luck!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

News is a good suggestion!


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> The thing is no one is going to ask  lol
> 
> They know I have new goats every month so they just say "ah new goat. Cool!"
> But yeah, I found a goat on the side of the road. Awesome!!
> The poor babies though.... There's like a 2% chance of them living


Not sure what the laws in your area are, but in a lot of states that would be considered theft of livestock- even if they are wandering loose on the road. It's a Catch 22 I know...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

as tempting as that is, id not do it. No telling what kinda nasty diseases you would bring home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, contact authorities.


----------

